# Recommended Las Vegas Shows for 2011?



## Cindala (Jan 16, 2011)

After going to Las Vegas last summer and loving it, we are returning this year, again at Marriott's Grand Chateau!

Last year we went to see "Love" at the Mirage and Frank Caliendo at the Monte Carlo. We actually loved "Love" so much that I would consider seeing it again if the price were right, however are there any other shows that come highly recommended?

I am guessing that the schedule for all performers is not out through the rest of the year, but we'll be there the last week of June.


----------



## JeffW (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm stiill looking forward to seeing Jersey Boys again (3rd year).


----------



## siesta (Jan 16, 2011)

Cirque de Soleil Elvis was good @ Aria


----------



## ricoba (Jan 16, 2011)

Though they probably don't go up to June yet (I don't know for sure), Vegas.com is a good place to shop for shows.  I think you can beat their prices elsewhere, but they have a good listing of current and upcoming shows.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going to see Viva Elvis this week and I'm really looking forward to it.

Others that I can recommend are LeReve, Lion King, Jersey Boys, Barry Manilow, Phantom of the Opera, Celine Dion (based on her former show--her new show doesn't start until March but I'm sure it will be wonderful, too).

Goldstar.com is another good place to look for tickets to the next level down of shows. Some other less expensive shows I've enjoyed are Country Music Superstars Tribute, Legends in Concert, Beatles Tribute show at the Tropicana, Gordie Brown, Larry G. Jones, Hitzville, Mac King, Nathan Burton.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 18, 2011)

Cirque du Soleil's _O_ is awesome.

Penn and Teller are smart and funny.

Mac King is a good value.

H


----------



## Karen G (Jan 21, 2011)

*Cirque du Soleil Viva Elvis at the Aria*

We saw it last night and it's now my new favorite show.  I absolutely loved it.  If one is an Elvis fan, I think you'd really enjoy it.  The theater at the Aria is really nice and the staging is amazing.  I loved hearing Elvis sing his own songs and there are a lot of great videos and pictures of him. There are a couple of women who sing and they've got great, strong voices. There's also an extremely talented guitarist and a great band.

The acrobatic acts are amazing and the costumes are really colorful and very cool. It's such a fitting tribute to the King.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 21, 2011)

Jubilee at Bally's is one of our favorite shows. We have seen it 4 times. We also loved the Barry Manilow show at the Paris. We have seen many others but those 2 are our favorites. Jersey Boy's is a good show but we saw it in New York which is the full 2.5 hour show.


----------



## Cindala (Jan 21, 2011)

We live about 20 minutes outside of NYC, so I would rather not see a broadway show that we can see at home.

I personally would _love_ to see Barry Manilow, but no one else in our group wants to go, and none of us cares for Elvis.

That being said, what type of show is Jubilee? 
Any other Cirque recommendations?
What does the Penn and Teller show encompass?
Thanks!


----------



## ricoba (Jan 21, 2011)

Cindala said:


> We live about 20 minutes outside of NYC, so I would rather not see a broadway show that we can see at home.
> 
> I personally would _love_ to see Barry Manilow, but no one else in our group wants to go, and none of us cares for Elvis.
> 
> ...



Jubilee is a traditional Vegas production show.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 21, 2011)

Cindala said:


> We live about 20 minutes outside of NYC, so I would rather not see a broadway show that we can see at home.
> 
> I personally would _love_ to see Barry Manilow, but no one else in our group wants to go, and none of us cares for Elvis.
> 
> ...



I agree with you on the Broadway shows. We always see 2 or 3 when we go to NYC. They are much better than the shortened Las Vegas variety.

Jubilee is a Las Vegas Production show that you will only find in Las Vegas. Rather than me describe it, here are some links:

http://shop.vegas.com/shows/showtim...&gclid=CIyl39fxzKYCFRRKgwodvm9KIw#showdetails

http://www.ballyslasvegas.com/casinos/ballys-las-vegas/casino-entertainment/

Though there are topless girls the show is not about nudity or sex. It is a spectacular musical, showgirls, acrobats, stunning costumes, and elaborate sets.

We have been to the Penn and Teller show and didn't like it all. We found it very boring even though we liked them on TV. Penn and Teller is off the strip at the Rio.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 22, 2011)

Cindala said:


> We live about 20 minutes outside of NYC, so I would rather not see a broadway show that we can see at home.
> 
> I personally would _love_ to see Barry Manilow, but no one else in our group wants to go, and none of us cares for Elvis.
> 
> ...



Penn & Teller is a comedy-magic show.  Maybe 8-10 fairly elaborate tricks and amusing commentary.  More of the straight-shooting type of banter rather than the "I am the Amazing Gizmo" type.  We found the show witty and clever, with really good tricks.  No where near boring in our estimation.  However, we tend to gravitate away from shows with sparkly rhinestones and feather fans, if that gives you an idea of our tastes.

H


----------



## Karen G (Jan 22, 2011)

Cindala said:


> Any other Cirque recommendations?


I highly recommend LeReve at the Wynn.  It is not a Cirque du Soleil show but was developed by the same man who once was with Cirque and developed O and some other Cirque shows.   It is a spectacular, entertaining show and every seat in the house is good. The theater is in-the-round. Here's some info and you can google to find video clips if you are interested.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Karen, would you recommend this show instead of "O"? It sounds fantastic!*



Karen G said:


> I highly recommend LeReve at the Wynn.  It is not a Cirque du Soleil show but was developed by the same man who once was with Cirque and developed O and some other Cirque shows.   It is a spectacular, entertaining show and every seat in the house is good. The theater is in-the-round. Here's some info and you can google to find video clips if you are interested.



What about the Champagne Circle?  .... Worth it?  About $75 extra?  The Splash zone was listed as the least expensive seats.  What about those seats?  Is this show something that one should buy tickets for in advance? I looked at tickets for "O" and there's only two nights during our 7-night stay that isn't sold out.  I'm a Las Vegas novice and appreciate your suggestions in this thread and others regarding shows.

Champagne Circle

Guests who purchase the Champagne Circle seats get an extra special viewing experience. The Champagne Circle seats are the furthest from the stage but at only 42 feet from the water, this is still a spectacular view. Located foot-level in front of the Champagne Circle seats is a screen that shows pre-recorded backstage footage of the show before it starts. Once the lights go dim and the show begins, the screens give guests a live behind-the-scenes view of the performers when they are underwater, backstage or descending from more than 80 feet above the stage. During a synchronized swimming routine when only the performers legs are visible to the audience, the screens allow guests seated in the Champagne Circle to see how the swimmers manage to stay underwater for so long, one of the many intricacies that go into putting on this extravagant show. The Champagne Circle experience also includes complimentary champagne bottle service and a tray of two chocolate covered strawberries and six savory chocolate truffles.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 22, 2011)

Egret1986 said:


> What about the Champagne Circle?  .... Worth it?  About $75 extra?


 I have never sat in those seats, so I don't know if it's worth it or not. It certainly is intriguing to be able to see the underwater shots and back stage happenings & the seats look really plush and comfortable.  I also haven't seen O, but it sounds quite similar to LeReve.  

If you want a particular date, it's probably a good idea to buy your tickets ahead of time.  The splash zone might by kind of interesting in that you'd be so close to the performers, but there are so many elements to the show that I kind of think it is better to sit a little farther up. Things happen coming down from the very top and coming in from the sides, so it's good to be able to take in the whole area without having to look straight up.  I haven't noticed that people in the splash zone get very wet, though. It's not anything like the Blue Man Group where they give you plastic ponchos to wear.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 22, 2011)

Karen G said:


> I highly recommend LeReve at the Wynn.  It is not a Cirque du Soleil show but was developed by the same man who once was with Cirque and developed O and some other Cirque shows.   It is a spectacular, entertaining show and every seat in the house is good. The theater is in-the-round. Here's some info and you can google to find video clips if you are interested.




Our 2 dd and gr.d (8) still talk about this show.  DD saw a Cirque du Soleil show later in OR after seeing LaReve and said it couldnt compare.  

As far as seats, they paid a few dollars more to get out of the splash zone.  The 1st 3 rows were considered splash zone and row 4 was not.   They were put in row 4 with upgraded tickets.       said it wasnt worth it since you don't really get that wet.


----------



## colamedia (Jan 24, 2011)

I've seen O and LeReve, and MUCH prefer O.  O is on a much bigger scale, which can be a plus or a minus, and much more colour and life.  LeReve seemed to be so much about beefy men in skimpy swimming costumes.  O has full costumes that give a total other worldly appearance to the performers, you're not just watching some skimpily clad men getting wet, again and again, and again. 
The Champange Circle would probably have made LeReve more entertaining for me. 

Any of the Cirque touring shows in a tent can't compare to a purpose built theatre show, the staging in the purpose built theatres is astounding. The staging in the touring shows is amazing because it is in a tent that gets put up on some open space and then pulled down; for someone that never sees a Cirque fixed show in a purpose built theatre the touring shows are amazing.

I recommend O.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 25, 2011)

colamedia said:


> LeReve seemed to be so much about beefy men in skimpy swimming costumes.  .


It is really interesting how people can see the same show and come away with such different opinions.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 25, 2011)

You got that right, Karen.   I've been a very good girl in this thread, by not stating my opinion.  You know how I feel about Cirque.

Next show I'm probably up for?  Earl Turner will be at Suncoast (I know, way out there!) mid February.  I try to always make his show if he's where I am at the time.  He puts on a great show.

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Jan 25, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> Earl Turner will be at Suncoast


Didn't he have a show at the Shimmer Room at the Hilton along with a girl singer for several months last year?  He was great!


----------



## ricoba (Jan 25, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> You got that right, Karen.   I've been a very good girl in this thread, by not stating my opinion.  You know how I feel about Cirque. Fern



I don't know how you feel about Cirque, but I just don't get how or why anyone would pay top dollar to see a freaky circus!  

I remember Cirque when they were just making it in Canada, long before they were the big Vegas thing.  Didn't impress me then and again, I just can't figure out how they would impress me now at $100+ per person/per pop! 

To each their own.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 25, 2011)

I have to say that Viva Elvis is very different from the other Cirque shows. If you're an Elvis fan, you know all the songs. It has a recognizable story--Elvis' life. I loved it!


----------



## ricoba (Jan 25, 2011)

Karen G said:


> I have to say that Viva Elvis is very different from the other Cirque shows. If you're an Elvis fan, you know all the songs. It has a recognizable story--Elvis' life. I loved it!



On our last trip last month, Cora's friend offered us free seats to the show, but it was for the same night we had to come back to LA.  I think of any of the Cirque shows, this is one I would like since it is based in reality and not fantasy. 

Hey, and for free, it wouldn't matter if I liked it or not!


----------



## markbernstein (Jan 25, 2011)

We (and in this case, I mean a group of friends in Vegas for a bachelor party) thought Zumanity was great fun.  But be aware that it's a very adult show - lots of near-nudity, and lots of very raunchy humor.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, he had a show with Lani Misalucha.  It was really good.  I saw it, of course.

Fern



Karen G said:


> Didn't he have a show at the Shimmer Room at the Hilton along with a girl singer for several months last year?  He was great!


----------



## Cindala (Jan 25, 2011)

colamedia said:


> LeReve seemed to be so much about beefy men in skimpy swimming costumes.  O has full costumes that give a total other worldly appearance to the performers, you're not just watching some skimpily clad men getting wet, again and again, and again.



Hmmmm. I think I will look into this LeReve show a bit more!


----------



## Cindala (Jan 25, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Penn & Teller is a comedy-magic show.  Maybe 8-10 fairly elaborate tricks and amusing commentary.  More of the straight-shooting type of banter rather than the "I am the Amazing Gizmo" type.  We found the show witty and clever, with really good tricks.  No where near boring in our estimation.  However, we tend to gravitate away from shows with sparkly rhinestones and feather fans, if that gives you an idea of our tastes.
> 
> H



We are not rhinestone and feather fans either, so I appreciate your opinion. I remember watching Penn and Teller on TV years ago when I was just a kid!


----------



## Cindala (Jan 25, 2011)

ricoba said:


> I don't know how you feel about Cirque, but I just don't get how or why anyone would pay top dollar to see a freaky circus!
> 
> I remember Cirque when they were just making it in Canada, long before they were the big Vegas thing.  Didn't impress me then and again, I just can't figure out how they would impress me now at $100+ per person/per pop!
> 
> To each their own.



We never saw a Cirque show until "Love" and we were blown away! Maybe because we are big Beatle fans, we appreciated it more. Are the other Cirque shows similar is scope or are they different?


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wouldn't it be a boring world if everyone like the same thing!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, yes, unless everybody liked what *I* like.  Then we'd be _kindred spirits_!

Fern


riverdees05 said:


> Wouldn't it be a boring world if everyone like the same thing!


----------



## Cindala (Jan 28, 2011)

So far I am noticing that a lot of shows don't have their calendars out as far as June yet. Guess I will have to wait a little longer.
I think last year we booked around April.


----------

